
New open source java Paas - fabienamico
CloudUnit is a new  open source java PaaS. Fully based on Docker. This is the easiest PaaS to use, to install and to hack. Join the community.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudunit.fr
======
NetStrikeForce
Quick feedback about the site: Pink on blue doesn't seem to work for me, and I
suspect for many other people. It even hurts (literally).

